# fnx 45 tactical



## masterdiver6769 (Sep 5, 2019)

hello group i am a new owner of the fn fnx 45 tactical i traded my sw m&p 45 for it at gander oitdoors. i can find no where in the manual stating that i can fire +p. or the 450 smc safely. i see many youtube videos saying its ok but i dont want to destroy my weapon my m&p would handle +p with a heavy spring any help would be great


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You upgraded , nice gun the fn 45 tactical. Shoot the crap out of it.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/gun-review-fnx-45-tactical/


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

pic said:


> You upgraded , nice gun the fn 45 tactical. Shoot the crap out of it.
> 
> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/gun-review-fnx-45-tactical/


+1


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

For the new owner, a longer vid.


----------



## masterdiver6769 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for the info guys so far i love it


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice pistol. I have one in non-Tac.

Re: 450 SMC, check out:

http://www.outdoorhub.com/reviews/2015/03/26/fnx-45-tactical-hogzilla-slayer-home-defense-utensil/


----------



## masterdiver6769 (Sep 5, 2019)

Great article very informative. I guess now i need to see if i can find a comparable spring to try the 450 smc


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

masterdiver6769 said:


> Great article very informative. I guess now i need to see if i can find a comparable spring to try the 450 smc


It's rated for the hotter rounds I thought, does it recommend changing out the spring?

A hotter round is going to create more recoil,

And more limpwristing, maybe just enough to compensate for the hotter round.

I would leave the spring in. Doubt if you're going to shoot the hotter loads that often , good luck.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Got any pics to share of your new FN?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> For the new owner, a longer vid.


I think they're to close for metal targets in video, seen a few ricochets come back and penetrate the shooter


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got two, don't ask me why? Just another "gotta' have". There's nothing wrong with these guns other than that they're big and bulky, and I'm 6 ft. tall. Because of their size they're not very practical for EDC. I've only fired my tactical version. No issues, that video gives an accurate assessment of these guns.

I just wish that somebody would make an either all aluminum or stainless steel trigger for it. I'm not too crazy about plastic triggers especially on a DA/SA gun. Although they probably won't, they just feel like they're gonna' break at some point in time? They're not so bad on a striker, but I always end up changing those out as well on guns where all metal replacements are available.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

desertman said:


> ...There's nothing wrong with these guns other than that they're big and bulky, and I'm 6 ft. tall. Because of their size they're not very practical for EDC. .....


And that is why I'm glad I'm 6'6" and 285#. EDC with my FNX-45 is no big deal, especially once it cools off a bit here in SE Texas. To me, the FNX is easier to conceal than my 1911s


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> I've got two, don't ask me why? Just another "gotta' have".* There's nothing wrong with these guns other than that they're big and bulky*, and I'm 6 ft. tall. Because of their size they're not very practical for EDC. I've only fired my tactical version. No issues, that video gives an accurate assessment of these guns.
> 
> I just wish that somebody would make an either all aluminum or stainless steel trigger for it. I'm not too crazy about plastic triggers especially on a DA/SA gun. Although they probably won't, they just feel like they're gonna' break at some point in time? They're not so bad on a striker, but I always end up changing those out as well on guns where all metal replacements are available.
> 
> View attachment 17640


This pistol was IMHO not designed to be hidden, but instead be a dominant ass kicker. There are many .45 ACPs that can be CC'd but this one begs for open carry. YMMV

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> This pistol was IMHO not designed to be hidden, but instead be a dominant ass kicker. There are many .45 ACPs that can be CC'd but this one begs for open carry. YMMV
> 
> GW


You're right on all counts. I never open carry even here in Arizona, except if I'm wandering around in the middle of nowhere. However in spite of its size it can be carried concealed, I've done it. It's just not comfortable mostly because of its grip size. It's guaranteed that at some point in time you'll end up printing. Which is not a good thing in states where open carry is illegal. Concealed means just that. For a gun of its size it's really not that heavy. In my opinion it's more suited to be carried in some kind of tactical rig. In which case you will certainly draw attention to yourself. Which is also not a good thing.

Speaking of ass kickers. I also have a MAC 10 .45 ACP. Another don't ask me why? Other than why not? It's gotta' be thee most impractical gun that I own. You can't put a stock on it otherwise it would be classified as a SBR and have to be registered with the ATF. In which case why not get one in full auto? I never ever carry it, or even bothered to shoot it as I don't want to waste ammo. The only practical way of firing this thing is from the hip, which is not too practical. It certainly would not help improve your marksmanship skills.

When fully loaded it probably weighs over 5 lbs. I can just imagine going about my daily business with that thing draped over my shoulder? I wonder if anybody would notice? I'll bet the shoppers in aisle 8 would be heading for the door? That for sure would not do our cause any good, just like those idiots who open carry AR's while going about their daily business just because they can. The whole purpose of carrying a gun is for self protection, not to scare the sh*t outta' people or act like a big shot.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Longhorn1986 said:


> And that is why I'm glad I'm 6'6" and 285#. EDC with my FNX-45 is no big deal, especially once it cools off a bit here in SE Texas. To me, the FNX is easier to conceal than my 1911s


At your size I don't think that there's too many people that would bother you anyway? But not everyone is your size. I can't imagine my wife who's petite and just under 5 ft. trying to conceal an FNX-45?

I don't know about the 1911 to be easier to conceal than the FNX-45? It's a single stack and indeed a smaller gun. I've carried 1911's of all shapes and sizes all day long and hardly even noticed that it's there.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

pic said:


> For the new owner, a longer vid.


Does the pistol allow for a heavier weight recoil spring? I'm a fan of using more spring for sustained use of hotter loads.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner12 said:


> Does the pistol allow for a heavier weight recoil spring? I'm a fan of using more spring for sustained use of hotter loads.


For a gun that size, I don't think you'll need a heavier weight spring? I bought extra springs for mine from Midwest Gun Works and they weren't even rated. The slide's are pretty heavy with a long travel. Because of that I'd imagine you'd get a lot of use out of them even with hotter loads. The FNX uses a flat recoil spring and are sold as an assembly with an integrated guide rod.

I still keep hoping that someone will manufacture an all metal trigger for these particular guns. I don't care if it's aluminum or steel. Every time you squeeze the plastic trigger you can feel it flex both in DA and SA. Especially DA.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It is safe to fire +P in it, that is a pretty tough gun.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

desertman said:


> For a gun that size, I don't think you'll need a heavier weight spring? I bought extra springs for mine from Midwest Gun Works and they weren't even rated. The slide's are pretty heavy with a long travel. Because of that I'd imagine you'd get a lot of use out of them even with hotter loads. The FNX uses a flat recoil spring and are sold as an assembly with an integrated guide rod.
> 
> I still keep hoping that someone will manufacture an all metal trigger for these particular guns. I don't care if it's aluminum or steel. Every time you squeeze the plastic trigger you can feel it flex both in DA and SA. Especially DA.


I wish someone would make a short reset trigger kit, like I've got on my two Sig P220s and a straight flat trigger


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Longhorn1986 said:


> And that is why I'm glad I'm 6'6" and 285#. EDC with my FNX-45 is no big deal, especially once it cools off a bit here in SE Texas. To me, the FNX is easier to conceal than my 1911s


Just picked up a used one two weeks ago and just love it's size. It's used but wasn't used a lot, with the adjustable back strap I've got it to fit my hand perfectly, and I'm 5-7. I carry it like my two Sig P220s loaded and decocked.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

In my humble opinion, FNX-45 Tactical is the most capable .45ACP gun on the market. Yes, P227 with a 14rd magazine comes close, but is less forgiving and requires more practice than FNX... Gotta try it for yourself!


----------

